# Bullsnake eating rat



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Enjoy!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow sick pics
cage looks awesome u have any full tank shots


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow amazing pictures. wallpaper worthy i say







nice work

and your snake looks beautiful
thanks for sharing


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Only the first pic worked for me, but its nice, good pic man.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hate the subject man-But we all know that by now-

With that said-

Beautiful photography once again from you-Top notch.......
Really wish the Whole snake would have been in that last shot.......But still probably my fav of the bunch.....

Post pic setup please.I'm curious.....


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll post a full cage pic when I'm back home!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hate the subject man-But we all know that by now-


Sorry, I missed that...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

On the other hande it's fairly impossible to show you guys one tank and leave the new tank outside.








Whatever is in the new is up up to guys to guess until you get the new pics.
To be honest the new snake is still hiding so I haven't got the time to take some pics of it.
But I'm sure you're all be appreciated of what I've got new.
Sure I've got got some bad pics, but you all know me.....

I'll keep you update on that in a short while!

Check it all out thus far... (in reversed order)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Those pics are deadly man well done to say the least. You are a amazing photographer to state the obvious. I look forward to anything you put out in the future.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll just try to do my best, you all by now the next thing I have is a carpet python.
When she come out of hiding she's gonna be the new subject


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah, the other pics are showing now. Very nice. I'd like to see some with the shape of what was eaten in the body.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> Only the first pic worked for me, but its nice, good pic man.


Why the first? the second puts more bite in it


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

wow. Sweet collection you got. Snakes always creep me out but behind the glass, they look awesome. Especially pythons. On a side note: Nice photos!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Little update on the bullsnake, python pics will follow soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great pics









love the second one. sweet looking snake


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> Hate the subject man-But we all know that by now-


Sorry, I missed that...
[/quote]

Just personal prefrence man-
I hate snakes and everything about them------But certainly love the photography of them-Makes for some very nice shots-
I actually wish I had a few to work with myself......But I could never own one of them.....

That last set of pics is really nice as well-
Looks to be quite the setup-for a snake atleast-I like seeing a proper setup like this rather than some cramped tight quarters for them like usually seen......


----------

